# A couple of new articles about Laura Hillenbrand (author of Seabiscuit)



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Here's a link to the first story... http://goerie.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AI...ION07/110280316 Here's a link to the second story... http://www.beliefnet.com/story/80/story_8043_1.html And a tiny bit of the interview:


> quote:What would be your advice for people who have been diagnosed with CFS? It's such an individual journey. But what I would say is, no matter what happens with this illness, I think it is possible to carve out a dignified and productive life. This illness takes everything away from you, and you have to find completely different ways to define what your life will mean to you. But I think it's possible to make a good life. I have been happy in the time that I've been sick. It requires a real redefinition of everything, but I think it is possible to do. You sound at peace with your situation. I wouldn't say I'm at peace; some days I really struggle with it. I have times of despair. When my vertigo came back and I lost the ability to write, it was a very difficult thing to adjust to. But I have learned to have very low expectations. I am not somebody who thinks I am entitled to good health or to a good peaceful happy life. We are fortunate when we have them, but when we don't have them it's not that someone's taking them away from us. It just happens. [This attitude] has made it easier for me to deal with [my illness] than someone else who thinks, "Why me?" I've never thought that. CFS is definitely a very difficult thing to deal with. I go through times of real despair, but I pull myself out of it and keep going. I have no choice.


----------



## Ian (Apr 18, 1999)

Interesting & inspirational - her story was featured in one of the UK newspaper magazines a couple of weekends ago.Ian


----------

